# The jacket requested



## Cottongirl (May 26, 2012)

Well girls all off you who's chest measurement is around 38-39, this it is. You are most wellcome to use my pattern, but please remember you do it on your own risk. I am very happy with my outcome and it fits me beautifull.


----------



## Rosy B (Mar 16, 2012)

Have you a photo of the cardigan? I'm trying to visualise it 
and have knitted a swatch but would like to see the finished article.


----------



## Yazzy (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes please. A picture would be helpful.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Yazzy said:


> Yes please. A picture would be helpful.


I'm the right size and I'm intrigued! I would love to see a picture! Thank you for the pattern!

Virginia


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Picture please!


----------



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

Joining in for pic. Sounds nice.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-86073-1.html

This is a link to Ounooi's pictures of her projects. I love them all!


----------



## Ginnyv (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Would like to know why i cant download the pattern?
Nannyv


----------



## Ginnyv (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Would like to know why i cant download the pattern?
Nannyv


----------



## cd4player (Jul 29, 2011)

Ginnyv said:


> Hi Would like to know why i cant download the pattern?
> Nannyv


For me it opens in a new tab - I'm using Firefox. When I'm in Internet Explorer the current tab just goes to the page with the pattern.

What is happening when you try to download? That will help diagnose the issue.


----------



## joy ann (Mar 21, 2011)

I'd love a photo too!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

so I wonder which sweater is it... possibly the last one with the YO's and decreases.. its very nice ..


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Ounooi said:


> Well girls all off you who's chest measurement is around 38-39, this it is. You are most wellcome to use my pattern, but please remember you do it on your own risk. I am very happy with my outcome and it fits me beautifull.


Thanks for the pattern- perfect size for me. I don't sew seams much either. :thumbup:


----------



## Ginnyv (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks have someone sending it. Ginny


----------



## alonalena (Jun 23, 2011)

I think it will look better if the lace pattern on the sleeves ended at the same hightas the body lace. Just a suggection to those who plan to make it


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

It's a beautiful cardigan. Thanks for posting the pattern.
I will have to adapt for my size - seems I do that a lot...


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

I too would like to see picture


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

Picture, please!


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

pinsandneedles said:


> I too would like to see picture


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-86073-1.html


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Ginnyv said:


> Hi Would like to know why i cant download the pattern?
> Nannyv


I've had trouble downloading patterns, too, but I found if I right click and then click on "open in new window", it opens. Try it.


----------



## joy ann (Mar 21, 2011)

The only pictures I seem to see are a sweater?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

kacey64 said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-86073-1.html
> 
> This is a link to Ounooi's pictures of her projects. I love them all!


I know it isn't the first picture! But is it the second or third? I'm guessing the third, but wanted to make sure.


----------



## textileshed (Jun 13, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing your pattern. I looked it up - it is so very well written! But do you have a picture of it? I would love to have a look at it and have only just joined, so I may have missed out on a previous picture!


----------



## gourmetgranny (Jun 15, 2011)

You have a talent we all envy. I just scrolled down and another KPer posted a link to your work. Those booties are precious and look like they would stay on a baby's kicking feet.
Thank you for sharing


----------



## Cottongirl (May 26, 2012)

Hi Nannyv
I hope this is going to be downloadable.
Karen


----------



## Cottongirl (May 26, 2012)

Hope the picture comes through for my jacket


----------



## Cottongirl (May 26, 2012)

Sorry just saw that I send you close up of pattern on bottom of garment


----------



## Cottongirl (May 26, 2012)

Hi there hope you get this picture


----------

